

Proof that money does in fact buy happiness - gtCameron
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/01/money-happiness/

======
timrosenblatt
One of the biggest problems with Deaton & Kahneman's "happiness doesn't
increase after $75k" is that cost of living is very different from place-to-
place. At least this article points it out.

In the best version I can find (anyone have a link to the original paper?),
they don't address this in their study.
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=0CDwQFjADOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aeaweb.org%2Faea%2F2013conference%2Fprogram%2Fretrieve.php%3Fpdfid%3D395&ei=PXGBUcPiLKasigKz84D4Bg&usg=AFQjCNEwZAx9yZ0LBY9KQW_Oo5kOUK_tVA&sig2=Q2Rlo2zhXNxoL6O80ro5Dg&bvm=bv.45921128,d.cGE)

Money doesn't buy happiness. But it has a role.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I believe they noted that. Their explanation was that you spent more to live
in New York etc. but that money bought you experiences that made you happier
so it mostly balanced out.

